# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] CAMERA SONY DCR-HC39E - ΒΛΑΒΗ

## alejandros1967

Η συγκεκριμένη βγάζει error code 31:23 άλλαξα το PINCH ROLLER που αναφέρουν όλοι, αλλά και πάλι το ίδιο μήνυμα πείρα.
Εχει κάποιος την αντίστοιχη εμπειρία από κάμερες sony να με διαφώτιση και εμένα τι άλλο να κοιτάξω; :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------

